# Critique my junior doe



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Could anybody give me their thoughts about my junior doe?, PB Nigerian Dwarf, born, April 2nd, 2013. Hoping to breed her this fall. Thanks!


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Her name is Sunnywood MozzarELLA, dam Sunnywood Brie, sire Tiny Angles Levi Blues.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Nice width between back legs
-Nice Rump
-Well blended throughout her body
-Good feet/legs
-Uphill
-Good brisket
-Good body length
-Good body depth
-and width
-Not really related, but...I love the white patch on her hind leg and her spots 

Cons:
-Neck/shoulder/topline could be better blended
-Topline could be smoother


Pretty nice girl!


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice dairy character, stands uphill, correct back leg placement, I would like to see nicer blessing through the shoulders. Overall nice doe!

www.facebook.com/BridgewaterHillDairyGoats


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe more leg angulation???


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, she is a little posty on the hind legs but I am hoping to fix that in her offspring through a good buck. Thanks for your input!


----------

